# How long does HGH keep for in the fridge?



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Had about 3-400 iu of blue top unlabelled GH unrecon in the fridge for 6 months I guess.

Havent got round to using it yet but will do shortly if its g2g.

(Same goes for my GHRP2 and MOD grf also)

Is it still still g2g?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Was the fridge switched on?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Was the fridge switched on?


Hahah oh yes, think i made sure that was done lol.

Its a little mini fridge, my pep fridge haha in my room.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes mate, if chilled and obviously not re-consituated it will of been fine for that time


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks chaps, out of pure interest.

how long does it keep for not re-constituted if left for several months / year?

Will it ever degrade? as its kept at a continuous temperature.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

lewishart said:


> Hahah oh yes, think i made sure that was done lol.
> 
> Its a little mini fridge, my pep fridge haha in my room.


haha i got one of them! little black one...........epmty at the min tho


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It will degrade at some point, how long will depend on the quality really I know this does not fully answer your question...when I am at home I can tell you what the storage times are for my pharma GH


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> It will degrade at some point, how long will depend on the quality really I know this does not fully answer your question...when I am at home I can tell you what the storage times are for my pharma GH


To be honest I have no idea how long it was kept for previously before i got it.

Think im gonna grab a few boxes of hyges.


----------

